# The Psalms in Human Life



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

Rowland Prothero's _The Psalms in Human Life_ (1903) is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

Solid Ground Christian Books is hoping to reprint this (possibly in February or March 2007, according to Mike Gaydosh).


----------



## bookslover (Jan 6, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Rowland Prothero's _The Psalms in Human Life_ (1903) is available online here.



What!? You're not going to give us his dates, etc.? You must be slipping!


----------



## MW (Jan 6, 2007)

Ernle, Rowland Edmund Prothero, Baron, 1852-1937.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Ernle, Rowland Edmund Prothero, Baron, 1852-1937.



 Also here is his Wikipedia bio.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 22, 2007)

SGCB is now saying that _The Psalms in Human Life_ will be available in June 2007.


----------

